# Extreme Power with Di2?



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Any pics anywhere of Extreme Power frames set up with Di2?


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

gibson00 said:


> Any pics anywhere of Extreme Power frames set up with Di2?


You would think the Colnago Japan website, but uh, no. The Colnago U.S. website has a C59 with Di2. Not sure this link will work:

https://www.colnago.com/sites/defau...olours/FUD1005.colnago_bro.c59_wht_studio.png

Click on the pic again, and you get a high resolution photo.


----------

